# Chrome OS screenshots + my take on it ;)



## LoBo (Oct 10, 2009)

Chrome OS....... u can define this OS in only one sentence:

A version of Linux that's so easy that anyone who knows English and can use a keyboard/mouse can use, with absolutely no training required.... 

*img33.imageshack.us/i/40875717.jpg/

*img99.imageshack.us/i/36334155.jpg/

*img33.imageshack.us/i/60932501.jpg/

*img33.imageshack.us/i/32417328.jpg/

*img33.imageshack.us/i/58652791.jpg/

*img99.imageshack.us/i/65266483.jpg/

*img33.imageshack.us/i/91529354.jpg/

*img29.imageshack.us/i/18767934.jpg/

*img29.imageshack.us/i/58672248.jpg/

*img169.imageshack.us/i/38894263.jpg/


----------



## LoBo (Oct 10, 2009)

more screen shots.. i dont know why it allows me to add only 3 files per post..


----------



## LoBo (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there any way we can make this thread 'sticky' for chrome OS.. where we can discuss chrome OS related issues only....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

dude. none of those images are viewable. upload them to imageshak and post the thumbnail links.


----------



## LoBo (Oct 10, 2009)

can u see these images now? i dont know how to upload thumbails, so i've pasted links to images


----------



## Maverick340 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, thats not Chrome OS dude


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 30, 2009)

@LoBo Upload the images to imageshack and after uploading they will provide you thumbnail link. Just paste that link here between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tag.


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 2, 2010)

that isnt Chrome OS, it looks like a Linux OS.

here is Chrome OS
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIldE8usMlA


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

This is  WHAT! Attachments are working! /me rushes to feedback section.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2010)

^^lol.dude you should have checked that before.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 8, 2010)

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/6910/chrome039slogoforgedfro.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

^Mega ROFL! Very funny post Nithu!


----------



## rahul941400 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rofl... though the chrome OS in internet based... not as much of a competitor for Microsoft..


----------

